# The big move



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

Hi everyone, hope your all well and your vizslas to. We haven't been on here for a while, my husband is being discharged from the army and we are moving to the Lake District in a week 

Bella doesn't no if she is coming or going bless her, the last week has been strange for her. We are trying to keep her routine as normal as we can but she is aware something is going on. Apart from that she is good, due her 2nd season any day :-\
Once we are settled we will be getting her a brother or sister to play with. Really enjoyed reading all your stories, they always make me smile


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Please thank Your Man Who can

For His Service and time spent 

These are parts of whats left of some of the real modern day Hero's

Who risk and War for us "

Settle in Well


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

Your heart felt words mean a lot Rudy, after 21 years in the army it's time for my husband to move on with his life. It's a big change but we are all very much looking forward to it. Hope you and your vizsla's are well


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Love all of Him

I feel He needs you more even settling in

May God Grace your family

and May God Grace him

My ball cap tips to him 

Big Red One For Life 

Some times its harder to forget then to Remember

Reach out some walk a park smile miles

We made it were whole


----------

